# Corsair Vengance C70 und Corsair H110 GTX Radiator passen nicht zusammen.



## HanzMeizer (6. Oktober 2015)

Die Schraubenlöcher des Radiators der H110 GTX passen nicht mit den 140mm löchern des Corsair Vengance C70 Gehäuses zusammen, das Case ist so ungenau verarbeitet das man die Löcher zur durchführung der Schrauben von aussen durch das Gehäuse in den Radiator nie alle miteinaner in den passenden Abstand bekommt. Die Löcher im Gehäuse und die des Radiators bleiben immer so versetzt das man maximal 4 Schrauben befestigen kann. An dem Radiator der H110 GTX scheint es nicht zu liegen da die extra 140 mm Fans von Noctura die ich dazu gekauft habe problemlos auf den Radiator passen. Ein !Corsair! Radiator passt nicht auf den dafür vorgesehenen Platz in !Corsair! Gehäuse, Ich bin höchst unzufrieden, genervt und negativ überrascht.


----------



## HanzMeizer (6. Oktober 2015)

Die Schraubenlöcher des Radiators der H110 GTX passen nicht mit den 140mm löchern des Corsair Vengance C70 Gehäuses übereinander, das Case ist so ungenau verarbeitet das man die Löcher zur durchführung der Schrauben von aussen durch das Gehäuse in den Radiator nie alle miteinaner in den passenden Abstand bekommt. Die Löcher im Gehäuse und die des Radiators bleiben immer so versetzt das man maximal 4 Schrauben befestigen kann. An dem Radiator der H110 GTX scheint es nicht zu liegen da die extra 140 mm Fans von Noctura die ich dazu gekauft habe problemlos auf den Radiator passen. Ein !Corsair! Radiator passt nicht auf den dafür vorgesehenen Platz in !Corsair! Gehäuse. Der schöne neue Radiator is auch direkt schon unschön zerkratzt weil man mühselig erst rumschieben und probieren muss... Ich bin höchst unzufrieden, genervt und negativ überrascht.


----------



## the_leon (6. Oktober 2015)

es gibt Gehäuse, wo 5mm abstand sind zwischen den deckel lüftern,da sollte man sich vorher informieren...


----------



## xHaru (8. Oktober 2015)

leokasi schrieb:


> es gibt Gehäuse, wo 5mm abstand sind zwischen den deckel lüftern,da sollte man sich vorher informieren...



Hat doch damit nichts zu tun. Wenn Gehäuse und Radiator einer gemeinsamen Marke nicht zusammen passen, obwohl mit einer 100%igen Kompatibilität geworben wird, und so ungenau verarbeitet sind, dass nur die Hälfte der Schrauben dort passt, dann ists schon echt mies.

Mit Information hat das gar nichts zu tun. Lies dir vorher bitte auch den gesamten Post durch. 

Dem Post kann man ohne Probleme entnehmen, dass der TE sich darüber informiert haben muss, da er sonst nicht schreiben würde, dass der Platz dort vorhergesehen ist.


----------



## wooty1337 (8. Oktober 2015)

xHaru schrieb:


> Hat doch damit nichts zu tun. Wenn Gehäuse und Radiator einer gemeinsamen Marke nicht zusammen passen, obwohl mit einer 100%igen Kompatibilität geworben wird, und so ungenau verarbeitet sind, dass nur die Hälfte der Schrauben dort passt, dann ists schon echt mies.
> 
> Mit Information hat das gar nichts zu tun. Lies dir vorher bitte auch den gesamten Post durch.
> 
> Dem Post kann man ohne Probleme entnehmen, dass der TE sich darüber informiert haben muss, da er sonst nicht schreiben würde, dass der Platz dort vorhergesehen ist.



Ebend doch!

Zitat von der Produktbschreibung auf der Corsair HP:

"Außerdem kann es auf Flüssigkühlung aufgerüstet werden. Sie erhalten 240 mm Kühlerkompatibilität oben auf dem Gehäuse, und sollte das nicht ausreichen, können Sie den unteren Festplatteneinsatz entfernen und einen zweiten 240 mm Kühler für ein Dual-Loop-Setup einbauen."

Da steht leider nichts von 280mm Kühlern. Ergo: Erst informieren, dann kaufen.


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Oktober 2015)

Der Teufel steckt im Detail. Bei den H110i GTX wurde der Abstand zwischen den Lüftern von 15 auf 20mm geändert. Daher passt dieser Kühler nicht in den  Gehäusen Obsidian 550D, 650D, 700D, 800D, dem Graphite 600T, dem Vengeance C70 und den Carbide 400R & 500R. 

Die H110i GT ist hier als Ausweichsmodell vorzuziehen. In deinem Fall HanzMeizer, tauschen wir den Kühler gerne gegen die H110i GT aus. Melde dich einfach über unser Kundenportal und wir leiten den Austausch in die Wege. Für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten möchten wir uns vielmals entschuldigen.


----------



## HanzMeizer (9. Oktober 2015)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> Ebend doch!
> 
> Zitat von der Produktbschreibung auf der Corsair HP:
> 
> ...



Also ich weiss ehrlich nich was Du hier zu suchen hast wenn Du keine Ahnung hast, das Vengance C70 hat montagelöcher sowohl für 240mm als auch für 280mm.
Hier liegt kein usererror vor und jetzt hör bitte auf den Thread zu derailen.



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Der Teufel steckt im Detail. Bei den H110i GTX wurde der Abstand zwischen den Lüftern von 15 auf 20mm geändert. Daher passt dieser Kühler nicht in den  Gehäusen Obsidian 550D, 650D, 700D, 800D, dem Graphite 600T, dem Vengeance C70 und den Carbide 400R & 500R.
> 
> Die H110i GT ist hier als Ausweichsmodell vorzuziehen. In deinem Fall HanzMeizer, tauschen wir den Kühler gerne gegen die H110i GT aus. Melde dich einfach über unser Kundenportal und wir leiten den Austausch in die Wege. Für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten möchten wir uns vielmals entschuldigen.



Ich habe den radiator mittlerweile mit mühe und not befestigt. Die vorgesehenen gummi ringe zum entkoppeln musste ich weg lassen und ich habe auch nur 7 von 8 schrauben durch die löcher am case bekommen, insgesammt eine unschöne angelegenheit.

Das mit der abstandsänderung verstehe ich in diesem zusammenhang nicht, die löcher im radiator sind im verhältnis zu denen im gehäuse eher ein paar milimeter zu weit zusammen, wenn die löcher am radiator insgesammt 5mm weiter auseinander liegen würden, würden die löcher von radiator und case im mittelpunkt etwa genau übereinander liegen.

Soviel dazu. Ein weiteres problem ist aufgetreten, meine Vengance M65 ist gestorben als ich den treiber auf dem  neuen system installieren wollte um die buttons mappen zu können. Im selben moment wo ich den installer für den maustreiber mit einem doppelklick ausgeführt habe sind der maus die lichter ausgegangen und sie war tot, somit ist das schon die ZWEITE M60/M65 die einfach so den geist aufgegeben hat!!!

Bei dem Lüfter muss ich mir noch überlegen ob es mir den aufwand wert ist, für die Maus möchte ich aber definitiv ein refund, ein drittes mal möchte ich das nicht mitmachen. 

Ich habe Corsair immer als eine qualitätsmarke empfunden aber diese erfahrungen zusammengenommen haben das in ein anderes licht gerückt, wenn ich viel geld in einen neuen computer stecke dann erwarte ich beim griff zu marken artikeln einen soliden qualitäts standard... das nicht immer jedes loch über das andere passt, ok aber wie kann man jahre lang diese schrottmäuse verkaufen die sich reihenweise "selbst zerstören"? (vgl.: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=corsair+vengance+m65+stoped+working+mouse+not+recognized ).


----------



## wooty1337 (9. Oktober 2015)

HanzMeizer schrieb:


> Also ich weiss ehrlich nich was Du hier zu suchen hast wenn Du keine Ahnung hast, das Vengance C70 hat montagelöcher sowohl für 240mm als auch für 280mm.
> Hier liegt kein usererror vor und jetzt hör bitte auf den Thread zu derailen.



Hm, mein Define R4 hat auch Montagelöcher für 240mm und 280mm. Passen tut trotzdem nur ein AiO Kühler mit 240mm. Du kannst nicht davon ausgehen, nur weil die Produkte vom selben Hersteller sind, gleich alles miteinander kompatibel ist, auch wenn es natürlich wünschenswert ist. Das bestimmte 280mm Kühler passen, mag ja sein. Nichts desto trotz ist in der Produktbeschreibung nur von 240mm Kühlern die rede.  Also weiss ich nicht, warum du mich hier so von der Seite anmachst...


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Oktober 2015)

Hallo HanzMeizer,

ich selber nutze auch ausschließlich unsere Mäuse und zum Gamen auch eine M65 RGB, die alle ihren Dienst noch wie am ersten Tag verrichtet. Das du alles über einen Kamm scherst und in deiner Verärgerung entsprechend deine Wortwahl eher unschön gestaltest, kann ich ansatzweise verstehen. Dein Link hat zudem wenig Aussagekraft, da hier essentielle Informationen fehlen wie z.B. wie viele der Mäuse verkauft wurden und wie viele davon tatsächlich einen Defekt aufweisen. Man kann alles sachlich diskutieren, ohne gleich auf Konfrontationskurs zu gehen.

Hast du eventuell das Firmwareupdate durchführen wollen während die Maus via USB3.0/Hub/Verlängerungskabel verbunden war? Dies würde ein Aussteigen der Maus durch fehlerhaftes Flashen erklären. Eine Treiber-/Softwareinstallation verursacht einen solchen Fehler eher nicht. Versuche das Flashen der Firmware nochmals über einen USB2.0 Anschluss, eventuell an einem anderen Rechner. Bei einem Defekt, tauschen wir die Maus gerne im Rahmen der 2 jährigen Produktgarantie gegen eine Neue aus (Garantielaufzeit entspricht dem des ursprünglichen Produkts). Ein Refund ist nicht möglich. Hierfür müsstest du deinen Vertragspartner, also deinen Händler kontaktieren. Sollten dies wir sein (gekauft über Corsair direkt), überprüfen wir natürlich auch gerne die Möglichkeit eines Refunds.

Melde dich einfach über unser Kundenportal und die Kollegen schauen sich die Sache an. Halte alle Dokumente (Rechnung, Austauschbelege) bereit und lade diese im Ticket mit hoch.

Freundliche Grüße


----------

